# Another Question About Rhinestone Transfers



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I FINALLY figured out why my EGX-350 wasn't cutting the template for rhinestones correctly. I evidently didn't have the cutter in tight enough, and it slipped back up into the collet. DUH!

Now for another question. My template came out with holes deep enough this time, but it seems that the rhinestones don't really care if they fall in the holes up or down. Any suggestions??


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I do not have an engraver or do rhinestones but could it be the hole is too big and the rhinestones are flipping over?
I would think if the holes are the right size they could only go in one way. Is that possible?


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> I do not have an engraver or do rhinestones but could it be the hole is too big and the rhinestones are flipping over?
> I would think if the holes are the right size they could only go in one way. Is that possible?


In theory, that's the way it's supposed to work. However, I had to go ahead and use this transfer, putting the stones in it by hand, because I need to finish it, and go on to something else. I've been messing with this one job for awhile. When I was putting the stones in the holes, it seemed that the holes may not have been large enough diameter, as some of the stones didn't want to go in the holes easily, and got stuck when I transferred them to the tape.

The stones probably aren't "exact to size" either, so a small variance might be a big deal. I mic'd one and it measured 2.84mm, which is above the 2.8 shown on the table I have for the high end of the 10SS size. I am going to enlarge the holes a bit more on the next one to see if that works better. Not sure about the depth though.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I did another transfer enlarging the hole some, and it seemed to work a lot better. I think I'm just going to have to play around with this and make notes when I hit on the size that works for each size stone I will use.

I have another question (I'm full of them!) --
When I create something out of lettering and import into Engrave Studio, it puts the rhinestones in a border around each letter. Is there a way to convert these into single lines in the center of the letter, either in Corel/AI/Engrave Studio where the rhinestone holes would just follow the line?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Gail...unfortunately Engrave Studio does not have a way to convert fonts to single line fonts. nor does it have an auto fill function. Those are two reasons I upgraded from Engrave Studio to R-Wear from Roland. Until about the end of Nov (I think, they are selling this for $299 but after intro sale it will be $499) and it comes with a program that lets you take any font on your computer and convert it to single line. the instructions are not clear but once you know how, it is super easy and really works!...and the auto fill gives you several options on how to fill the image...


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Gail...unfortunately Engrave Studio does not have a way to convert fonts to single line fonts. nor does it have an auto fill function. Those are two reasons I upgraded from Engrave Studio to R-Wear from Roland. Until about the end of Nov (I think, they are selling this for $299 but after intro sale it will be $499) and it comes with a program that lets you take any font on your computer and convert it to single line. the instructions are not clear but once you know how, it is super easy and really works!...and the auto fill gives you several options on how to fill the image...


Thanks Charles, R-Wear sounds like it will do what I need it to do. I guess I will have to invest another $300 to be able to do this. I think I will most likely have to wait until the next month and catch it before they take if off special, since I am now paying for the EGX-350 and would like to get that done before I spend any more $$.

I was able to monkey with the template I made yesterday to get what I wanted out of it, but had to place the holes manually along the center of the letters. It didn't take quite as much time as setting the stones one at a time on a pattern, but it was still a hassle.

Have you had much chance to work with R-Wear yet to determine how easy it is to operate? Keep us posted, please!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

r wear is pretty easy...my problems was not with the software but getting the setting on the 350 correct


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> r wear is pretty easy...my problems was not with the software but getting the setting on the 350 correct


I read on another post that you had to use the 11/64 cutter instead of the 1/8 -- is this standard with r-wear? And will the EGX-350 use those cutters with the collet and spindle head that come with the machine? Please explain why you had to change this out. I'm just trying to get a feel for what I am getting into here.

My engraver also came with the Dr. Engrave, but I haven't even started it up. Have you used it? If so, how is it different than EngraveStudio?


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Gail...unfortunately Engrave Studio does not have a way to convert fonts to single line fonts. nor does it have an auto fill function. Those are two reasons I upgraded from Engrave Studio to R-Wear from Roland. Until about the end of Nov (I think, they are selling this for $299 but after intro sale it will be $499) and it comes with a program that lets you take any font on your computer and convert it to single line. the instructions are not clear but once you know how, it is super easy and really works!...and the auto fill gives you several options on how to fill the image...


If you get a chance, could you please elaborate on how the transformation function of font to single line works. Not in detail, but just an overview. The design I worked with was a monogram that I created and imported from Illustrator -- does it work the same way on these also?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The reason I used a 11/64 was that I was having trouble with breaking blades...so the suggested I use that and see...and so far so good...but I think the reason that I did not have the substrate fully down flat. but all is working fine now.. I have not used Dr. Engrave...that is more for regular engraving I think...I used Engrave Studio and now R-wear which is much more powerful.

The instructions for single line font conversion are laughable..total gibberish... Here are the very simple instructions..

when in r wear, select your font...type what you want in the font you want to use..then go to file..click on 'make stroke' that will then open sfedit..in that program..select new...and then the font you want to use.. it will only show one letter but that is okay. Then select save...then give the font a new name...like arial SL and save. the SL will let you know it is a single line. now close sfedit..back to R-wear and select your text. then go to format and select 'font' that will open a properties box for fonts...the font you just make will be at the top of the list...you will need to scroll up..you will see the font you just converted with the 'SL' click on it and presto you have converted...does not take as long as it takes to read this..once converted you need not convert again..it will be in your font list for R Wear

You cannot import single line font you make in another program..


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> when in r wear, select your font...type what you want in the font you want to use..then go to file..click on 'make stroke' that will then open sfedit..in that program..select new...and then the font you want to use.. it will only show one letter but that is okay. Then select save...then give the font a new name...like arial SL and save. the SL will let you know it is a single line. now close sfedit..back to R-wear and select your text. then go to format and select 'font' that will open a properties box for fonts...the font you just make will be at the top of the list...you will need to scroll up..you will see the font you just converted with the 'SL' click on it and presto you have converted...does not take as long as it takes to read this..once converted you need not convert again..it will be in your font list for R Wear
> 
> You cannot import single line font you make in another program..


So if I understand this correctly, it will convert the whole font, and not just the letters I am using at the time? I am assuming it uses TrueType fonts.... Would it work on special monogram fonts (TT) -- the one I am thinking of has a left, center and right letter that form a "circular" effect, and you can add a circle around it as well. That would be totally cool!

I am trying to find an easy way to create custom monograms for people -- something that is one-of-a-kind that I could charge a premium price for, depending on the market.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

it will work on any font on your computer. and once you save the font as SL that font in single line will be available anytime on R-Wear. it will work with TT fonts...you should be in good shape.. with rhinestones designs you can charge not just for the value of your work, but on the _*perceived*_ value by the customer

also consider adding a rhinestone or two to your tee shirt designs..not to over load, but just to hi-light


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles! Now I'm excited about the new program.

I do love the fact that I can combine rhinestones with my embroidery and cutter designs, along with just using them by themselves.


----------

